# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme! Dua te  konvertoj disqe origjinale muzike ne mp3! Me cilin Program?

## Cen Durimmadhi

* Dua te  konvertoj disqe origjinale muzike ne mp3! Me cilin Program?*

Pra flitet per disqe qe nuk mund te kopjohen qe une i kam blere pra ne fund te fundit jam "pronar" i tyre legal dhe dua qe te mos i mbaj me cante shpine ne makine (se jane shume) prandaj kam vendosur qe te blej nje MP3 Player po deri tani te gjitha tentativat e mija deshtojne ne mbrojtjen qe kane disqet origjinale kundra kopjimit!
A mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje program legal!?
JU FALEMINDERIT!

----------


## fegi II

http://www.freerip.com/download_freerip.php

http://arkiv.idg.se/pfa/program/PFA0...eepRipper1.exe

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

Faleminderit!

----------

